# Wee Peggy or?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can someone tell me if this is a fair price, and good wheel? It is within driving distance- http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/spinners-marketplace/1718814/1-25#5

She wants $250, but it has 3 bobbins.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If it works I'd say 250 is a good price for most wheels. I know nothing about Wee Peggys or Little Peggys.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

The Wee Peggy is a good wheel, I used to have one and it was great. Sold it to a friend that I taught to spin, she sold it to a teenage girl that she taught to spin...and it was used when I got it. They keep their value. Good luck with it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a Camelot spinning wheel- anyone use one of them? I believe it is much like the little Peggy. Thanks for the information!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Have made arrangements to purchase this wheel- a friend is supposed to pick it up and deliver , as they were coming this way anyway! Should be getting her next Friday, can't wait! Have to drum up some special fiber in celebration.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulatoions!!! We want first hand pictures and a full report when she arrives


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had a Wee Peggy wheel for 22.5 years now. It is a great wheel to learn on, and you won't outgrow it. I did my beginner art yarns on it before I got my Aura. The wheel design changed some over the years, mine has 3 speeds, while many have only 2. Mine was new in Jan of 1989. Only one of my original bobbins still exists, but Ashford bobbins will fit it.

The John Rappard, the man who made these wheels, was referred to by many as having his own United Nations in his family, as he and his wife adopted at least 7 children with special needs from around the world. Tapprd sold out to Ashford in about 1995, and Ashford made the wheel for a year or so before discontinuing it.

In it's time, this wheel sold for $175 and came knocked down, unfinished, and you had to assemble and glue the joints, and finish it yourself. It was the basic, low-end, entry wheel into real-wood-and-not-laminated-plywood wheels from that era.

I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of it!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I ask about the double drive? This will be the first one I've worked with- so how do you adjust the tension? Are there pointers you can give?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can't see the picture, but if it's alot like the Wee peggy, there is a finial looking thing on the top that you twist. It tightens it which changes the draw and twist. I prefer DD, but then it's what I'm used to.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The Camelot came safe and sound yesterday- very nice! WIHH, it is just as your Nessie, the 
top finial adjusts the leathers- looking forward to figuring it out. I did spin some BFL dyed locks yesterday, to test her out.
Here is a question- The treadle is nothing like I've experienced- it is kind of floating- just rests on a wooden base- not secured at all. Yesterday, spun on the grass in the park- was a bit more secure, brought her to the cement floor rec room, and it was pretty slippery. What do you do? small rug? 
Also, on the flyer, hooks on both side. Why? How do you move the yarn in such cases?
The wheel itself seems a bit wobbly, doesn't seem to affect the spinning.
I really like the idea of using an older wheel- she's being recommissioned back into service, coming out of retirement to do the job she was created to do. I think she's happy!  Her name is Lucinda-


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Lucinda into your home. 
I am looking forward to hearing of your adventures with her.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to Lucinda  Can you take pictures of her and post them here. The one's on Ravelry don't seem to be there any more, it could be just that my work computer won't show them to me though. I can't wait to hear more about her and how you like her. Those older wheels have so much personality.

WIHH I did notice that your treadling had greatly improved. I'm glad to hear you finally figured out the toe and ball of your foot thing :lookout:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL I do, it would be hard to forget. I also remember CF giving you a hard time and then he tried it and did the same thing you did, lol,lol,lol!!!! It was very funny! I am most pleased that you have acquired a delicate touch with the little tootsies.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Here again......

so were having a bit of problem with jerk. Treadling down, kind of goes "kerklunk", 
is that normal? The problem I had with the floating treadle, was that the screws were sheared,and it wasnt attached at all! Hubby fixed her, good as new. Now to figure tension, so there is enough twist, and the yarn does not break as easily. Oh, on flyer, yarn holders on left, and bottom of right. Wondering why opposite sides?
Can someone point to a link on how to post pics? 
Thanks!, IHN


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

The klunking is the fly wheel- it seems to be warped. Have figured out how to keep the yarn from breaking- put it on smaller whorl, so more twist, and twisted the back maiden to tighten yarn, though it still jumps off occassionally. (may be because of the wild ride, the fly wheel visibly comes up about an inch each rotation) hard to see any problem, unless you are spinning the wheel- she makes beautiful yarn, though! 
Thanks WIHH- will just keep fine tuning.....


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Great picture, and the wheels are very similar. I did find that if I treadle high to the left- it minimizes the kerklunk, and though seems a bit warped, is smooth. I also twisted the knob that is hidden by your bit of fiber on the picture.... do you know what that is moving? I cannot visibly tell, but has seemed to help. I did call the drive wheel the fly wheel- must be interchangeable? http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wheel-parts.shtml
But the one I was looking at was a saxony (sort of, looks like newer Ashford Trad), so does that make it different? Confusing!
One thing also, the spindles on the drive wheel are a bit loose, so will work with that.


----------

